# Did Oldsmobile ever put Pontiac engines in there cars? Confused about a number on my



## johnnyrr1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello all I have a Pontiac 455 I'm rebuilding for my GTO recently discovered thanks to another member on the Forum that I need to stick with a good intake original one and a Quadrajet so looking at my intake and carburetor that I got with my motor it's an 800 CFM Quadrajet California emission 74 model but it has an Oldsmobile code it looks all original and in great condition I was wondering why it was the olds code and not Pontiac possibly to do with the California emissions? What experience do you guys have with the quadrajets not sure what the difference in the actual carburetor for the California missions ,, thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I found this on the internet, "Rochester carburetors with a 7-digit part number starting with 702 through 704 were built before 1976. On these pre-1976 units, the next number immediately after these three digits, will be a "2," if the carburetor is indeed a Quadrajet. Occasionally you will see some with a *"5"* (instead of the "2") but these are for California emission standards carburetors.

The next digit following the "2" will indicate the type of GM car it was taken from originally. A "4" would mean it came from a Buick, a "5" would indicate Oldsmobile. *Pontiacs are usually a "6" or a "7,"* and Chevrolets would have its next digit as a "0," "1" or "2." The last two digits can indicate whether the carburetor came from an automatic or manual transmission-driven car. Usually an even number will indicate an automatic; odd numbers indicate a manual transmission."

So, if the info is correct, you should have 702/704 followed by a 5 to indicate California carb and then followed by a 6 or 7 to indicate it is a Pontiac carb, *thus a California emmissions Pontiac Quadrajet.* If it has the correct Pontiac linkage for the throttle/gas pedal cable that would cinch the deal as a Pontiac carb if the other two previous criteria fit.


----------



## johnnyrr1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello thanks for the information, the carb numbers are 70455 so it's a California carb but a Oldsmobile "5" it's on a Pontiac intake I did not take the engine out of the car nor do I know what car it came out of. I was just curious when I was decoding the carb it really doesn't matter . I would like to know the differences between a regular Quadrajet and a California emissions carb as I was thinking of having it sent off for a high performance rebuild .


----------

